# DD pour PM G5



## Webmr (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous 
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un PowerMac G5 datant d'Avril 2005 ^^ et j'aurais aimé lui rajouter un DD. Seulement j'aurais voulu savoir si mon mac profite au mieux des performances du SATA II. Et aussi si les performances du SATA II sont bien meilleures que celle du SATA I ? Sur papier oui mais en réalité qu'en est-il ? 

De plus il est fort possible que j'installe ce DD en RAID 0 avec celui d'origine (Maxtor 160Go). Mon seul soucis c'est que si je suppose que le PM gère le SATA II j'aurais un DD avec un début de 300Mo/s et l'autre 150... donc je me demande si l'installation en RAID 0 me donnera théoriquement un débit de 300Mo/s (en limite le DD en SATA II à 150Mo/s) ou bien de 450... ? Car dans le premier cas le RAID 0 ne me serai d'aucune utilité...

Dernier point: installer OS X directement en RAID 0 ou bien installer le RAID 0 après OS X ? Qu'est ce que cela change concrètement ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Webmr (1 Janvier 2007)

Pas de r&#233;ponse ? :mouais:


----------



## Webmr (1 Janvier 2007)

SVP j'aurais besoins d'une réponse, je pars demain matin pour montgallet et j'aimerais pas acheter quelque chose d'inutile... Je vous remercie


----------



## Webmr (2 Janvier 2007)

Bon finalement j'ai trouvé ma réponse, le SATA II ne permet pas de gains de performances par rapport au SATA I (très très minime...)
Et le RAID 0 n'accélère pas la machine dans l'utilisation que j'en fais...


----------



## HmJ (2 Janvier 2007)

Salut. Desole, je decouvre ta question...  Effectivement, l'interface SATA II n'apporte pas grand chose sur SATA I, en plus elle n'est meme pas normalisee (en plus de doubler la bande passante max, certains constructeurs ajoutent NCQ, d'autre TCQ...). Pas franchement grand interet, a moins de tomber dans le cas de figure ou le cache de ton DD embarque justement tout ce que tu veux, et alors la ces 2/8/16 Mo sont transferes deux fois plus vite. C'est quand meme pas souvent que ca arrive... :rateau:

Pour le RAID 0, c'est pas tres safe, et tu trouveras toujours du monde pour te dire que ca ne sert a rien dans la vie de tous les jours, quand d'autres te montrent des superbes resultats de benchmark et te montrent que pour certaines operations le benefice peut etre enorme.


----------



## Webmr (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup mais en faite je crois que je vais acheter un raptor 36Go pour tout ce qui est système et application puis mon DD actuel me servira pour stocker les données...
Enfin après je verrais en fonction du prix


----------



## HmJ (2 Janvier 2007)

Oui, le prix est effectivement un bon argument...  C'est une excellente idee de multiplier le nombre de DD. Mettre OS et applications sur le meme DD est un bon choix, la Raptor est un excellent DD (a noter que les 3 generations de Raptor sont en SATA, pas SATA II, et que ca ne pose pas vraiment de probleme...).


----------



## Webmr (2 Janvier 2007)

Finalement j'ai acheté un second DD Maxtor 160Go payé 51... J'ai longtemps hésité sur le Raptor 36Go qui m'était proposé à 105 mais bon verrais-je vraiment la différence ? et bon je suis pas un pro je suis pas à 10 secondes surtout pour la différence de prix...

Bon maintenant je vais peut-être laisser comme ça ou passer en mode RAID 0 car j'y pense je n'ai vu que les test de performance sur windows et pas sur Mac  
Sinon je sais que le PM gère le RAID 0 mais en logiciel ou hardware ?
Vous me conseillez quoi ?
Sinon au pire c'est pas grave le RAID 0 ne sera qu'un plus mais il ne m'est pas indispensable ^^

Je vous remercie


----------



## nox (4 Janvier 2007)

Je suis nouveau, mais je veux faire comme toi, donc je me renseigne et donc je suis pas sur de ma réponse,

mais je crois que tu ne peux pas faire de RAID0 avec un DD comprenant la partie bootable de ton OS ....

Mais bon comme je dis : à vérifier ...


----------



## Webmr (4 Janvier 2007)

En effet car j'ai essayer hier ça ne fonctionne pas


----------

